# Steam: In-Home Streaming Beta



## Kotor (23. Januar 2014)

Hi allerseits,

habe gerade die Einladung zur Beta von Valves/Steams "In-Home Streaming" erhalten.
Bin ich glücklich ! 

Schon jemand Erfahrung ? 

Steam-fremde Spiele, die zu Steam hinzugefügt wurden / nicht über Steam  gekauft wurden, funktionieren ? 
Port-Öffnung, dass es übers Internet funktioniert ...? 

Lauter blöde Sachen fallen mir dabei ein.
Ich probiere es einfach mal.

Grüße
Kotor


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (23. Januar 2014)

Die Einladung habe ich vorhin auch erhalten, aber nutzen werde ich es vorerst nicht  Aber ich werde hier mal schauen was die Leute so davon halten


----------



## Gast20140625 (23. Januar 2014)

Will auch!

Kann man sich irgendwo bewerben?

EDIT: Vergesst es, 30 sec googlen. 
Sorry. :/


----------



## Kotor (23. Januar 2014)

Streaming non-Steam games in the Steam library may work but is not officially supported.

hier weiter Infos: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3629-RIAV-1617#howdoiuseit


----------



## blackout24 (23. Januar 2014)

Scheinen nun so ziemlich jeden reinzulassen. Bis seit heute morgen auch drin. 

Man kann sogar ganze Programme wie z.B. Microsoft Visual Studio zum Mac streamen, wenn man sie als 3rd party in Steam hinzufügt. Steam fremde Spiele gehen auch.

Über GbE funktioniert das wunderbar mit 50 ms latency, was je nach Spiel völlig OK ist. Zur ist läuft auch alles noch mit Software encoding/decoding da ist also noch mehr drin.

Ich hab mir einfach ein 11 Zoll Chromebook unter den Fernsehr gemacht, das ich mal für 200 Euro gekauft habe. Der Haswell Celeron mit Intel HD Graphics hat damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Kotor (23. Januar 2014)

Torchlight 1 ...wunderbar.

Ohne Delay hätt ichs mir nicht gedacht ! Sensationell für den First Try


----------



## blackout24 (23. Januar 2014)

Kotor schrieb:


> Torchlight 1 ...wunderbar.
> 
> Ohne Delay hätt ichs mir nicht gedacht ! Sensationell für den First Try


 
Wie verbindest du Host und Client? Ethernet oder Wifi?


----------



## Kotor (23. Januar 2014)

WIFI ! 

StandPC (siehe Signatur) ... über LAN an WLAN Router (DLink)

Spiele Client (altes DualCore Acer Notebook mit 9600GT M Win7) über WLAN (54mbit/s)

WLAN + LAN sind in der gleichen IP Range (192.168.0.x)

Edit:
Funktioniert mit besagtem Spiel wunderbar ..egal ob ich am Notebook oder am StandPC das Spiel starte ...es ist ein (sehr guter) Stream im LAN aufs Notebook.

Origin + Fifa14 macht mir noch ein paar Sorgen .. ein *Steam-fremdes Spiel (Origin)* und daraus Fifa 14 starten ....
Lustigerweise startet Origin und anschließend Fifa 14 "Remote" am Notebook, crashed aber bei der Sprachen Auswahl. 
Ändern der Aüflösung am StandPC ... angepasst an das Notebook Display, hat mich ein Stück weiter gebracht ..aber leider wieder crash


----------

